# My gelding won't accept new gelding...



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

How long have they been in together? 

Basically, the easy answer is to make sure the environment is safe (maybe patch the holes etc) and then let them have at it. They may get a bit bruised and battered, but eventually they will sort out a new pecking order and be fine. The more you intervene in this process, the longer it will take.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I hate to be the nay-sayer, but sometimes the herd dynamics just don't work; I'm not surprised to hear that a new gelding wasn't accepted into the herd of two mares and a gelding; unfortunately instinct takes over and even though he can't do anything about it, the original gelding thinks those mares are his and will fight off the new gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Curious, OP, did you know that the gelding felt this way about his mares before you made the purchase of a new horse?
It may be time to cross-fence and separate the horses into two "herds"


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

This is why I always seperate horses by sex. Why not do the same? Start by leaving the girls in and turning the boys out, and then vise versa.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Read the OP again, and you will see it clear states that separating the horses is not an option.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Some horses absolutely will not, no matter what, get along with certain other horses.

I can't pasture my gelding with other geldings. Doesn't matter who they are, where they fall in the pecking order, no matter what, add another gelding or put one on the same fenceline or in the next stall over and it's World War 3. Put him in with mares and he's the low man on the totem pole and it's a calm, peaceful pasture. 

If separating the horses is not an option, I'd suggest you start saving for Vet Bills. You are either going to spend the $$$ on the Vet or on more fencing if this continues.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Read the OP again, and you will see it clear states that separating the horses is not an option.


That doesn't change teh fact that that may be the only solution


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

We're not even sure how long they've been together. From what it sounds like, just two days. And there was a slight improvement in those two days. Now if it's been a couple months and the gelding is still attacking, then there is a problem.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't risk it! You can play around with herd dynamics but I stand by my saying "Mares make geldings do stupid things"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

OP, what sort of introduction process did you use when bringing the new horse into the mix?


----------

